# DCT SWITZERLAND EUROPEAN PASTRY & CHOCOLATE



## biscuitsandcake (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

I'm a aspiring chef and i am currently research schools across Europe.  If anyone has attended or are attending DCT i was hoping for a review as i want a non  bias review with the pros and cons.

Thanks


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Your post is better-suited to a pastry forum, where I will move it.


----------

